# Here to educate myself on how to find a reliable source



## old (Jan 31, 2020)

Brand new to gear.  54 yrs old, inTexas. Completed 1 test only cycle from a source in UK.  ****ing fountain of youth.  Finished “off cycle” ready to begin 2nd.  Order got seized in shipping.  Refunded by source.  Now to the confused part:  I’m here partly to educate myself on reliable sources (not just for the award-winning personalities).  So everything I am reading is “dot-com sources are for chumps” and “ you’re an idiot if you order from a website“.  Ok so the obvious question is where the hell is everybody getting their gear if they’re not searching and click shopping?  Walgreens and Costo???  The benefits I felt from a simple test cycle were really nothing short of life-changing. I have a young beautiful wife I don’t want to continue living my best life getting gains and maintaining strength and that edge.  But I dont have A clue as to how to pursue this now if the internet is just a mean guy waiting to stick it to me.  Please offer direction.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2020)

You are in the wrong place if you are here looking for sources. Go elsewhere.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 31, 2020)

Have to talked to your dr and had your levels checked? We are a similar age and mine when tested was way too low 167.  I was placed on prescription test to treat the low testosterone.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 31, 2020)

old, welcome to UGBB. We have all been in your shoes at one time or another. Its frustrating and you will hear the same cliche's from the boys around here as you will anywhere about looking for a source.

Couple things - Never use a source that has a website there are just way too many things wrong with this and your anonymity will be compromised. When you open post asking for a source you can and will receive private messages from scammers offering to sell you gear.... delete those messages.

Good sources are not found publicly as they take care of safety first. With good sources you do not have to worry about being scammed or underdosed product as most of them have been around for 8-10-15 years.

Lastly find a forum you like and participate and make friends. Become part of the community.... at some point you may find what you are looking for.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to the ug as stated you wont be given sources here but there is a ton of things to learn for your future cycles..best of luck and as mugzy stated you are now a target and just delete any pms you get offering things to you..


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2020)

old said:


> Brand new to gear.....



That's as far as I got.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 31, 2020)

mugzy said:


> old, welcome to UGBB. We have all been in your shoes at one time or another. Its frustrating and you will hear the same cliche's from the boys around here as you will anywhere about looking for a source.
> 
> Couple things - Never use a source that has a website there are just way too many things wrong with this and your anonymity will be compromised. When you open post asking for a source you can and will receive private messages from scammers offering to sell you gear.... delete those messages.
> 
> ...




This is how we are supposed to respond to someone new and reaching out for help, whole point to what I talked about a week ago.

Listen before response, digest what a new person is saying before placing judgement, let this place grow!

I'm not being a hypocrite either this goes for myself also!


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2020)

Get your hormone levels checked. Welcome.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 1, 2020)

Your approach is wonky but I get what you're saying. 

Yes, a test cycle feels amazing. I can see why you'd want that feeling more and more. You will not find anyone here worth anything, offering you a source. Anyone that does will likely be trying to scam you. As has been suggested,  get some bloodwork done. This will tell the tail. If you're low, go on trt and never worry about finding a source. Costco and Walgreens will truly be your source.


----------



## Liftbig (Feb 6, 2020)

Old . Bud I am new here too. Yeah primary care doctors are prescribing test now left and right. Once you hit your 40's even some there 30's. You body produces less testosterone. I'm sure you will be prescribed now problem. All they have to do is do blood work and see your levels are low. I am sure they are. Hope you ran post cycle therapy cause if not that can shut your testosterone down completely and make you feel even worse and could be for good. My dumb sss run a test cycle and knew nothing about what I was doing did not do a pct and shut my shit down and had to go on trt. My first cycle was great. It had been years since I worked out. Got in the gym and in three months went from benching like 160 to 350. I loved it. But after I could not find it I lost a lot of my strength and energy. Be sure you know what you want before you jump on the train. Try may be all you need.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome Old, this thread you started will nit be taken well at all. Why dont you try again in the new member section. Tell us about you, your goals and you will be taken much more seriously here. Like the guys have said this is not a source forum. If thats your intent you will not find that here. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Beefbuffcake (Feb 6, 2020)

Have you considered attempting a home conversion of synovex? At least you know what you’re putting into your body and that it is not under dosed. Sorta legal and sorta not when you inject it into your body. Welp see ya later.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Feb 6, 2020)

old said:


> Brand new to gear.  54 yrs old, inTexas. Completed 1 test only cycle from a source in UK.  ****ing fountain of youth.  Finished “off cycle” ready to begin 2nd.  Order got seized in shipping.  Refunded by source.  Now to the confused part:  I’m here partly to educate myself on reliable sources (not just for the award-winning personalities).  So everything I am reading is “dot-com sources are for chumps” and “ you’re an idiot if you order from a website“.  Ok so the obvious question is where the hell is everybody getting their gear if they’re not searching and click shopping?  Walgreens and Costo???  The benefits I felt from a simple test cycle were really nothing short of life-changing. I have a young beautiful wife I don’t want to continue living my best life getting gains and maintaining strength and that edge.  But I dont have A clue as to how to pursue this now if the internet is just a mean guy waiting to stick it to me.  Please offer direction.


Very clever there Old...1st post & already asking for a source using your beautiful wife as a vehicle to your destination.


----------



## old (Feb 6, 2020)

I appreciate everyones input.  I didnt realize it was taboo to ask for sources.  I guess I’m pretty naive.  I will do some interacting on the new member forum.  Yes I’ve worked in healthcare for 30 years.  I dis start with my primary care physician but he only prescribed a daily cream to “get my levels in normal range”.  But we all know thats not the same.  But again THANK YOU guys for the information and for shooting straight with me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 6, 2020)

Old ... at 54 why not go on trt ... you can very likely get it legally ... I'm 53 and have been on trt for 7 years ... you may find you can satisfy your young wife by simply bringing your hormones up to youthful levels ...


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 6, 2020)

old said:


> I appreciate everyones input.  I didnt realize it was taboo to ask for sources.  I guess I’m pretty naive.  I will do some interacting on the new member forum.  Yes I’ve worked in healthcare for 30 years.  I dis start with my primary care physician but he only prescribed a daily cream to “get my levels in normal range”.  But we all know thats not the same.  But again THANK YOU guys for the information and for shooting straight with me.



look around online, you can find clinics online you can send your bloodwork to, have an online consultation, and get prescribed trt


----------



## Beefbuffcake (Feb 7, 2020)

old said:


> I appreciate everyones input.  I didnt realize it was taboo to ask for sources.  I guess I’m pretty naive.  I will do some interacting on the new member forum.  Yes I’ve worked in healthcare for 30 years.  I dis start with my primary care physician but he only prescribed a daily cream to “get my levels in normal range”.  But we all know thats not the same.  But again THANK YOU guys for the information and for shooting straight with me.



definitely go with an online rejuvenation clinic. I get test and deca legally prescribed. Some even get var...though I have not requested this myself. I’m in my mid 30s and got on the trt bandwagon. Though my total t was pretty high...my free t sucked pretty bad.


----------



## thebum (Feb 13, 2021)

old said:


> I appreciate everyones input.  I didnt realize it was taboo to ask for sources.  I guess I’m pretty naive.  I will do some interacting on the new member forum.  Yes I’ve worked in healthcare for 30 years.  I dis start with my primary care physician but he only prescribed a daily cream to “get my levels in normal range”.  But we all know thats not the same.  But again THANK YOU guys for the information and for shooting straight with me.



if that’s all you got prescribed then I’d suggest finding another doctor. I got prescribed TRT by a Urologist. I’d get in contact with one. Research symptoms of low testosterone because that’s what the doctor will look for in addition to running the lab work.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 13, 2021)

gear is the nickname for steroids right 

when you meet someone 

& youve heard their nickname

through the grapevine

do you refer to them by their nickname 

or do you wait till youre familiar and well acquainted first 

so why are you disrespecting the steroids like that

noob (old fart)


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

snake said:


> That's as far as I got.


ROFL u help new ppl after all but I’m dying laughing


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 24, 2021)

First, do you want to feel good and possibly look good for your age? TRT may help reach those goals depending on what the doc gives. lots are offered cream;/ inj better.

or... do you want to be a aspiring BBer more along the lines of classic physique?? You need to learn, make friends, and find a private source. Source boards with sponsors gear websites all over the place is definitely not what the end goal would be, though many start there bc the better, private sources usually takes more time that people dont want to initially invest.
Best,
MuscleMedMD


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 24, 2021)

old said:


> I appreciate everyones input.  I didnt realize it was taboo to ask for sources.  I guess I’m pretty naive.  I will do some interacting on the new member forum.  Yes I’ve worked in healthcare for 30 years.  I dis start with my primary care physician but he only prescribed a daily cream to “get my levels in normal range”.  But we all know thats not the same.  But again THANK YOU guys for the information and for shooting straight with me.


My urologist prescribed my trt. Told him I was having symptoms but what I didn’t tell him was I crashed my test levels purposely to bring my numbers down.. I’ve been in trt for some time
now. Def do not go to a endo. From what I understand from friends that have tried is that they have a much rigorous protocol to prescribe. My urologist is part of a group and they are all about men’s health. I also have a bud that uses one of those trt places online. I think he  allied and they sent a script for bloods . He got them done and had one or two videos appts and they put him in trt. Good Luck


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 24, 2021)

old said:


> I appreciate everyones input.  I didnt realize it was taboo to ask for sources.  I guess I’m pretty naive.  I will do some interacting on the new member forum.  Yes I’ve worked in healthcare for 30 years.  I dis start with my primary care physician but he only prescribed a daily cream to “get my levels in normal range”.  But we all know thats not the same.  But again THANK YOU guys for the information and for shooting straight with me.



Don’t knock the creams too hard. I started with them and my TT got to around 1500.   

Also, don’t get your mind wrapped around more test is better and cycles, if all you need is trt.

TRT = feeling better
 Cycles = Monitoring and managing side effects


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 24, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Don’t knock the creams too hard. I started with them and my TT got to around 1500.
> 
> Also, don’t get your mind wrapped around more test is better and cycles, if all you need is trt.
> 
> ...



DK is correct.. don’t knock the creams. Doc started me on them but all I wanted was inj.so I played the game. I went back after a while and said that it was messy. When I went back he recommended I try the pellets. I believe my I t test number was around 2 something ng. I believe  it has to be under 300ng. Anyway we went with the pellets. I stupidly went swimming in a lake two days later and ended up getting a infection at the site.  My test level when he checked it was jacked to 14-1500 ng. Way to high. So he finally went with inj. It took me six months in total to get there. *
OK that being said.
I was dead set on getting the inj from him and I wasn’t going to be deterred.
I was working in a sensitive job and was worried about getting tested and figured if I had dr prescription I would be ok. 
so creams and pellets may work for you. 
trt is about feeling good not getting jacked. *P.S not yelling in bold just wanted it to stand out...


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey Jimmy Croce! I was reading your post and amazed by your determination alone! but then I saw the "sensitive job" part and it all makes sense... about 17yrs ago, a cop found a 100 perfect 2ml Deca vials on me, he 'confiscated them' and gave me a serious warning, i guess i know where those ended up! (not saying that's YOUR sensitive job

on a thread topic note..
you cant tell guys, ignore pricey mall style (INT?) steroid websites where you are just a number, and ignore all PMs.. we all have had to trust someone with a small amount of money in order to establish a mutually beneficial relationship. 
ie. awhile back I met another member via PM on Evo (to avoid getting sucked into their nonstop sponsor bombardment) he was a small remailer (small enough to take a 160 test order) and as orders grew in time, he introduced me to the labs owner and worked with him for a period of time. I believe this is a common occurrence, not special or luck.

TRT=feeling better
Cycles= feeling unstoppable
Best,
M3


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 25, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Hey Jimmy Croce! I was reading your post and amazed by your determination alone! but then I saw the "sensitive job" part and it all makes sense... about 17yrs ago, a cop found a 100 perfect 2ml Deca vials on me, he 'confiscated them' and gave me a serious warning, i guess i know where those ended up! (not saying that's YOUR sensitive job
> 
> on a thread topic note..
> you cant tell guys, ignore pricey mall style (INT?) steroid websites where you are just a number, and ignore all PMs.. we all have had to trust someone with a small amount of money in order to establish a mutually beneficial relationship.
> ...


 No sir I would not have confiscated them from you I would have split them and asked me to hook you up with your source. Hahahahlmfao
No Brother I was not in LE. Respect for the me. And women that do the job but never had the I treat myself. My file is waaayyy to big for that.. 
As far as telling anyone to ignore sites or anything like that. I started out buying that way. As a matter of fact I still deal with a source that I found that way and have been for many years. And my good friend buys from a int source and has for many years and has spent $$$$$$ with them in the last few years. He has never had a pack seized or not delivered. So the op asked for a source.
I talked about trt from a dr.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2021)

Wait...
You guys know where to get roids?


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 26, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Wait...
> You guys know where to get roids?


haha, but seriously..

Making it down the hill without breaking your arm (9 yo)  V.  being a pro snowboarder (16yo)....most guys set their goals too low or have to, imo.

Getting roids (15yo)  V.  getting best quality, price, with lowest risks + the personal service of your friendly community NY deli (should be your end goal)!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 26, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Getting roids (15yo)  V.  getting best quality, price, with lowest risks + the personal service of your friendly community NY deli (should be your end goal)!


You started doing peds as a 15yr old?


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 26, 2021)

i always say too much..yes "used", for a short time..I had already read a library of medical txts at that point, skipped a grade, had a 106%avg..and 3 sports contracts, plus my best friend and Jj coach was a med doc as well (he let me ship it to his house. my bases were covered to say the least!

**100 s.p.a 2.5mg anavar ordered from turkey using "web tv" 22yr ago; that means i successfully ordered internationally without owning a computer yet!! Ran 10-15mg/ed it was for Xsports (i had major sponsors at that time, including a full clothing line, still wear the beenies to the gym lol, my first Xgames invite was at 14) and a mini vertical growth experiment (besides GH couldnt$$, Var is the best) -which to this day, 12yrs of school later, still believe it is the reason I am over 2 inches taller than my brothers).. 
**first real cycle was test 200ew end of freshman yr of college (after having mono x 2mo or id probably be 6'5), and never went higher than 250mg of test until this Oct @36yo having not lifted weights in10+yrs...


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 26, 2021)

**first real cycle was test 200ew end of freshman yr of college (after having mono x 2mo or id probably be 6'5), and never went higher than 250mg of test until this Oct @36yo having not lifted weights in10+yr*S

So I am curious a bit.. are you saying before oct of last year you haven’t lifted in 10+yrs. correct me if I am wrong on that. 
But if I read this correctly which I am pretty sure I’d . How is it possible that is you in that profile pic... *


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 26, 2021)

Yes sir, actually its more like 13yrs.. (my life story is all in my page long Intro thread in 'new members' section when I joined) please read ..

IF YOU or ugbb board members want to know more (since this is my home board, its worth it):
 briefly ..stopped BBing around 23ish to study and take MCATs (entrance exams for Med school), interviewed all around the country, started school at 25yo, all of school + 3 US board exams later, residency apps, travel all around country again interviewing, pick my job at 30yo, continue to work nonstop, get married, work as a Medical school professor, kids, divorce, depression (tried lifting for 1 month 2 winters ago but couldnt mentally) etc. finally meet my current fiance, (COVID soon begins) stop being so depressed, gyms reopen Sept. 3rd 2020 @36yo, got around to joining with fiance, started 1st cycle/1st training since all those yrs ago and 6wks later she took 4-5pics of me (ive switched them on here regularly), doing versions of 'most muscular'!

*muscle memory is well well known. most guys bounce back to their former self within just wks** Im not special or lucky. its common.

Best,
M3


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 26, 2021)

at 23yo @240lbs (just before stopping for school)..

ahh.. pics wont post. Ill put it in my profile (not changing avatar)


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 26, 2021)

*thread hijack over, sorry for the side conversations, back to the topic at hand**
**O and when you quit, most of my hair grew back and i looked 5yrs younger in my face


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 27, 2021)

What kind of dr are you.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 23, 2021)

If you’ve ever seen the movie Good Fellas. This is a similar scenario to when Henry describes being killed. “They come to you as friends, when you need they’re help the most.” That’s what people online here & elsewhere will do, when they try to cheat & rob you. Be aware, be cautious. Speaking from experience. I was fortunate. But could’ve gone the opposite way. Just fyi


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 23, 2021)

Here’s the exact quote from good fellas. 
“So your murderers come with smiles. They come as your friends, the people who have cared for you all of your life, and they always seem to come at a time when you're at your weakest and most in need of their help.”
That’s how  people messaging you will behave. Bottom feeders.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 25, 2021)

Old when I was in prison had to be someone’s boyfriend or “b____tch” that was pretty good. You get roughed up a little. But hey, nothing’s perfect.


----------



## sickkuntJ (Apr 29, 2021)

How do i know what forum to stay with “long term” and i how would i know to trust when they are selling gear


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> How do i know what forum to stay with “long term” and i how would i know to trust when they are selling gear



Hey sickkunt. Are you in Oz? Or just enjoy the slang? 

Either way we’d love it if you introduced yourself here and participated. Great group of folks. 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/58-New-Members-Introductions


----------



## Oldbastard (Apr 29, 2021)

mugzy said:


> old, welcome to UGBB. We have all been in your shoes at one time or another. Its frustrating and you will hear the same cliche's from the boys around here as you will anywhere about looking for a source
> 
> Couple things - Never use a source that has a website there are just way too many things wrong with this and your anonymity will be compromised. When you open post asking for a source you can and will receive private messages from scammers offering to sell you gear.... delete those messages.
> 
> ...



Bump bump bump


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 30, 2021)

sickkuntJ thats true about introducing yourself .& there being some very cool people on here. Except Jin. Hahaha Just joking Moderator San your very cool also & helpful too.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 30, 2021)

sickkuntJ that’s true about nice people here & an intro. Everybody’s cool.... except Jin. Hahaha Just kidding Moderatpr San. Your a solid cool guy also. Helpful as well


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

@weightsandcakess said:


> sickkuntJ that’s true about nice people here & an intro. Everybody’s cool.... except Jin. Hahaha Just kidding Moderatpr San. Your a solid cool guy also. Helpful as well



here, so people can read your blasphemy


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 30, 2021)

Jin. Big man. Your a cool dude. Sorry, I meant that completely in a friendly way. If it sounded or read differently. I honestly apologize.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 30, 2021)

Blasphemy hahaha


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 30, 2021)

@Old, Mr. @Mugsy said it best. It takes time and relationship building, as with anything.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3534-69-s-guide-to-selecting-a-source

I made a guide for this damn near a decade ago. The climate has changed a bit on hg items but I'd say it holds up for the most part.


----------

